# 6 month reconciliation clause after filing?



## Confused42 (May 25, 2012)

My husband wanted to try to reconcile but he wants us to file an amendment to our divorce that allows us 6 months to see if we can. He states that if we cannot work things out and we decide to divorce then we do not have to go through the whole divorce process again. 

Has anyone our there ever filed one of these? Can you tell me what experience you have had?


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Do one or both of you wish to work things out? Are children involved? I'm not a lawyer but it can not be official if there is a stipulation implying a six month stay period.


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

Where I live, this is the only kind of divorce one can get. There is an automatic 6 month "reconciliation period" after which you have to submit new set of papers to make it final — if you don't, it means you've given up on divorcing and the marriage continues normally. I don't know how it is legally where you live, but here it's the norm.

This seems to be his way of saying he is serious about the divorce, and needs to see real effort and actual changes in order to stay. Or he is still wishing for a final chance to make things better. Which one of you is more adamant about divorcing, which one of you more keen to work on it? 

There's nothing necessarily good of bad about this protocol, just be aware of why he is asking for it, why you are doing it, and what you must do to reach a desired outcome.


----------



## Confused42 (May 25, 2012)

He was the one who left. However I haven't begged him to come back either. I have been nice thinking he was going through a MLC. We have both talked about getting back together because we have been married 14 years. Our son will be 14 in a couple of weeks. 

I almost feel like that filing this is his way of still getting an "out" if things dont go his way. Hes a pretty selfish person. 
We are both committed to making it work i believe. However sometimes I feel like my heart just isnt in it.


----------



## TheEruditeOne (Nov 12, 2012)

You need to figure out what you want and what's in your best interest by speaking with an attorney in your state. Perhaps you shouldn't seek this type of advice in a forum.

Good luck to you!

TEO


----------

